# Delayed on my gun approval



## RickM

I live in Florida and went to purchase my first handgun and as they were doing the background check it came back DELAYED. I inquired about to the gun sghop owner and he just said it happens some time. 

I was arrested and in Atlanta back in 1993 for simple assualt on an officer. I got a lawyer and went to court and just recieved time served (I was in jail for about 8 hours before bailing out). So I am curious if this is what is causing the issue on my gun purchase.

I also so went to get my CCW permit last weekend and the guy who gave the class said I may not get the CCW approved because of my arrest.

Does anyone have any suggestions here? I am going on my 3rd day of waiting and still have DELAYED. on my background check. Any help or information is appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## kev74

I think they've been swamped. My brother bought a rifle on Sun and got the call Monday night that he was OKed. I think a decline would be quick.


----------



## Blackmagic14

I am not a lawyer and I would NEVER accept legal advice form the internet BUT with that said. If this was not a felony arrest it shouldnt have any affect on your ability to buy a handgun. being as that it is an assault charge of any kind it MAY affect your ability to get a CCW depends on what state your in and your county sheriff. Good Luck either way


----------



## RickM

I do not have felony only a misdemenor so who knows but I am on my 4th day and I can not get any anwsers.

Thanks,

I am attempting to buy a Ruger P90 if anyone has any feedback.


----------



## Todd

IMO, you're purchase will go through, but you CCW will not. Assault on a LEO is not taken lightly and your Sheriff will probably not want someone who has demonstrated that he is capable of using an officer as a punching bag, carrying a gun.


----------



## RickM

That may be the case and if so I must live with the results. However the arrest was not as bad as it sounds. The officer was off duty and was working at a night club. He never identified himself as an officer and came up behind me during a bar brawl.

Anyway, thanks for the information.


----------



## quickstarr

Hey I have no arrest's or anything at all in my background, and I came back "Delayed" It's been 4 days and Im getting worried....? I hope I don't have to go through this everytime I want a new handgun.


----------



## kev74

You better stay away from NY then. The usual wait in my county is about a week to get your handgun license amended, but my last one took 30 days.

That must be why we're so safe here.  :smt076


----------



## Caimen1

I bought a new glock about 2 weeks ago here in FL. Of course, while my CCW is awaiting approval, I knew I'd have to wait the 3 days before picking up the gun. 
Filled out the paperwork and recieved a "Conditional" not a "Delayed".
Went back 3 days later to pick up the weapon and they still had to call it in to get the approval. This time it was instant and I came home with the Glock. 
Its my understanding that there are so many people buying right now that they can't possibly process everyone right away and get you an instant approval.


----------



## quickstarr

Rick, any word yet? I filled out my paperwork on the 22nd and have heard nothing yet. Everyone I have talked to about it says 3-5 days. But I guess with the backlog of new applicants it will be a week or more. Keep us posted.


----------



## RickM

no approval yet? I called the gun shop and said they can call in and check once a day but for now it is just DELAYED. If it doesn't come back soon I think I will just get mey money back.


----------



## Redwolf

Everyone complaining about delays becouse everyone is buying right now but I did one on friday, and the wife did one saterday both took less then 10 mins. If deniad make sure your get the code from them so you can apeal if need be.




Well tonight I found me a M&P 15 went to pay for it and I got a delay hum go figure, maybe its just someone that works up there becouse I had no problem on friday getting one


----------



## RickM

Well I got the call today and I was approved for the gun.

Thanks to everyone for the feedback


----------



## buck32

Congrats.


----------



## Hooligan John

Congrats man. At least you got it. In NJ, no chance.



Forum Guidelines said:


> • POST CONTENT: Choose appropriate language. "Flaming", insults, name-calling, and *foul language* are not acceptable. Any material (including topic titles, links, avatars, images and signatures) that, is hostile, harassing, defaming, derisive, offensive or abusive will not be allowed, and will result in the post being edited or removed from view. We do not allow personal attacks on other members either in public forums.


----------



## craig801

I applied for a handgun on Nov.28 and didnt get cleared till Dec.6 for the gun. :numbchuck:


----------



## Hud

Maybe there are delays because the immediate world appears to be buying a handgun or 10.


----------



## nx95240

Congrats man


----------



## usmamg

Congrats, glad I am in Texas (started off n NJ and NY)


----------



## ProjectCamaro

Congrats on getting it finally.

I'm sure it's just because they are swamped. Remember, they are staffed for normal levels and most businesses are saying they have more than ten times the normal business so this isn't unexpected.
Also if your name is common at all that hurts you to as they want to make sure they have the correct person. My name is fairly common but lucky for me my last name is spelled different than 99.9% of the people with the same name so I don't get mixed up.


----------



## mplecha

I just bought a Springfield 1911 Saturday (dec 20). The check only took 10 minutes, and I took the gun home that day.


----------



## ZO6Vettever

Happy for you man, I hope your CCW goes OK too. It's my understanding that only felonys or domestic voilence convictions get you blackballed but I sure could be wrong, good luck!


----------

